

Show HN: Starter, A unique mix of search engine and startpage - oron
http://getstarter.com/
I have built this with one of the great fellow hackers I met here on HN, it&#x27;s meant to be a mix between a easy on the eye (clean and beautiful wall papers I found and have been given by friends) start page and a duck duck go like bang feature plus more. After hooking the keyboard keys to URLs you can reach your favorite web sites with a flick of one finger no enter needed.<p>Angularjs, nodejs, mongodb, sweat :-)
======
benbristow
It's nice, but that darn font shadowing and sky blue text is horrible. And who
the hell uses 'Dog Pile' anymore?

~~~
oron
font shadowing is for the dark backgrounds, sky blue text we can do something
about, dogpile is 2974 in Alexa, not far after DDG. Just wanted to give as
many options as I could.

